# Professional Paint Services



## Djshakes (May 1, 2012)

I offer professional paint services on Prewar Schwinn bicycles and other makes.  My work can be seen on my restoration page at www.bicyclechronicles.com.  I use acrylic enamel just like they used at the factory.  No clear coating.  I pride myself on exact specifications and coloring.  Call 619-708-3173.


----------



## Old-Bikes (May 1, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (May 1, 2012)

Finest quality work, seen it many times, doesn't get ANY better.


----------



## Djshakes (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Guys.

Distressed restoration services also available.  Check out the section on the front fender down to metal.  Not anymore.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 8, 2012)

Nice job! I personally like it better the way it was...


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 7, 2013)

*Another distress job (tank, rack fender)*

Distressed tank, rack and fender


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 7, 2013)

*Non Schwinn also*

Higgins


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 7, 2013)

*Junk to Gold*

Beat down, reincarnated


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 7, 2013)

*wish I knew*

Before I sent my bike up north!!... You are much closer!


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I am in UTC area.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 12, 2013)

Original or distressed? My lips are sealed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks distressed to me? V/r Shawn


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 13, 2013)

I love your website.  You do amazing work.  Thank you for the inspiration.   -   Nick


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Mar 23, 2013)

A very nice distress-toration.  The seat tube decal is the giveaway for me.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is your enamel "baked" on like they used to do or sprayed?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2013)

The reason the old enamels were baked was to cure (dry) the paint. Modern enamels do not require baking to dry rapidly--it's chemically induced! V/r Shawn


----------



## Luckykat32 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome, I just wanted someone to "bake" a bike!

DJ, is there a difference to the enamel you're using because of the "strict" laws in CA, compared to another state, or nothing changes because it's enamel?  (I guess I'm trying to figure out how close it is to the original process).


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 31, 2013)

They also baked it on so they could paint multiple bikes in a day.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 31, 2013)

Just wanted to post some feedback about DJshakes..
DJshakes AKA Tim did some pinstripe work for me..(removal of incorrect striping someone else did and restriping the piece)
I seriously cant say enough good things about him AND his work quality!!He stayed in touch with me on the piece and did it quickly and for a very fair price!!
I seriously couldnt be happier! NOW Im excited about putting my bike together  

Thank you Tim!!


----------



## Djshakes (Nov 1, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Just wanted to post some feedback about DJshakes..
> DJshakes AKA Tim did some pinstripe work for me..(removal of incorrect striping someone else did and restriping the piece)
> I seriously cant say enough good things about him AND his work quality!!He stayed in touch with me on the piece and did it quickly and for a very fair price!!
> I seriously couldnt be happier! NOW Im excited about putting my bike together
> ...




My Pleasure. I know how excited people are about putting their bikes together so quality and timeliness is something I strive for.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I love your website.  You do amazing work.  Thank you for the inspiration.   -   Nick




Don't give him more of an ego....!


----------

